# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  ¡¡¡Tongo!!!!...

## F. Lázaro

Messi, Balón de Oro

Fuente: http://www.as.com/recorte/20110110da..._Balon_Oro.jpg

Bochornosa la gala de hoy en Zúrich..., le dan el balón de Oro a un jugador que no ha hecho nada del otro mundo la temporada pasada, simplemente ganar una Liga y una Supercopa (de España)... y que jugadores que han ganado todavía más que él, un Mundial con gol incluido, y no le den el balón de Oro... :Mad: 

Increíble que un jugador, qué hizo el más absoluto ridículo en el mundial de Sudáfrica y solo ha ganado la Liga Española y la Supercopa de España; y quede por delante de:

Iniesta: Mundial, Gol de la final, Liga Española y Supercopa de España
Xavi: Mundial, Liga Española, Supercopa de España
Sneijder: Finalista del Mundial, Copa de Europa (eliminando a Messi en semifinales), Liga Italiana y Copa de Italia

... _Y luego nos tenemos que tragar a Joseph Blatter diciendo que en la FIFA no hay ni jamás habrá corrupción y soborno_..., no que va jajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Mad: 

En fin, otro robo más que añadir a la larga lista...

EDIT: Creo encuesta para ver vuestras opiniones sobre la decisión tomada en Zúrich  :Wink:  Participad sin miedo... jejeje  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Los tres la merecen, pués son unos fenómenos... Pero el peso de ganar un mundial y marcar un gol en la final... Deberia de haber pesado más...
Para mí el ganador tendría que haber sido....

INIESTA

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Para mí el ganador tendría que haber sido....
> 
> INIESTA


Totalmente de acuerdo contigo  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## GEOMAN

Aunque yo soy merengón estoy muy descontento, se lo tenán que haber dado a Iniesta. No se que mas tiene que hacer un jugador español para que le den el balón de oro.

----------


## pevema

comprarlo ? :Embarrassment:  :Confused: 

Yo voto por Iniesta

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Messi.... ¿por donde cae ese pantano? :Confused:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Messi.... ¿por donde cae ese pantano?


Jajajajaja  :Big Grin:  muy buena  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

No entiendo de futbol pero creo que un gol, aunque valga un mundial, no es merecedor de un premio asi.
Mi favorito era: 




¡¡¡¡Xaviiiiiiiiiii!!!!

Es el director de orquesta, el que decide por donde va el juego, como se juega y quien juega (o sea, su equipo)

----------


## nando

> Messi.... ¿por donde cae ese pantano?


Hombre Antonio tuuuuuuuuuu opinando de estos temas  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment: 

yo creo que messi  no sería lo que es por xavi e Iniesta yo hubiese preferido a Iniesta pero bueno otro año será¡¡¡

----------


## suer

Con todos los respetos a Messi, que creo que es un gran jugador, este año estaba clarísimo que lo merecían más Iniesta o Xavi. Pensaba que un Mundial pesaba mucho más. 

En fin! FIFA es FIFA.

----------


## pevema

Jua Jua, hay 2 que han votado por Messi pero no han dado la cara. :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## aberroncho

Para empezar, yo creo que Messi no debería haber estado ni entre los tres finalistas. Si lo que se elije es al mejor jugador de ese año y tienen en cuenta los títulos conseguidos, está claro que a Xavi e Iniesta tenía que haberle acompañado Wesley Sneijder del Inter de Milán.
Este jugador en 2010 ganó liga y copa italiana, champions y mundial de clubes en diciembre y a nivel de selección fue finalista del mundial con Holanda. Para mí este debería haber sido el ganador del balón de oro antes que Messi por haber ganado todo eso el mismo año, ya que se ve que ser español es incompatible con el balón de oro.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo el balón de oro se lo habría dado a Xavi, que es un crack, moviendo el balón y dando pases. Pero tampoco estoy muy descontento porque messi es también muy buen jugador y marca unos golazos de miedo.
A mí lo que me ha dado coraje ha sido el "balón de oro", al mejor entrenador. Los nominados eran:
- Guardiola
- Del Bosque
- Mourinho
 Y, ¿a qué no adivinais a quién se lo han dado? :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> A mí lo que me ha dado coraje ha sido el "balón de oro", al mejor entrenador. Los nominados eran:
> - Guardiola
> - Del Bosque
> - Mourinho
>  Y, ¿a qué no adivinais a quién se lo han dado?


En este caso, yo ya tenía claro que a Vicente no se lo iban a dar... :Frown: 

Y entre los dos que quedan, estaba claro que se le lo iban a dar a Mourinho, pues la temporada pasada le mojó bien la oreja de Pep  :Embarrassment:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> En este caso, yo ya tenía claro que a Vicente no se lo iban a dar...
> 
> Y entre los dos que quedan, estaba claro que se le lo iban a dar a Mourinho, pues la temporada pasada le mojó bien la oreja de Pep


Yo creo que nada más por lo que hizo el sábado, se lo tenían que haber quitado. Eso sí, este año Pep se la ha devuelto bien devuelta :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: . Ya lo advirtió Macaco.

----------

